# Kernel log message



## sylvaingirard (May 9, 2012)

The report from a "security run" is mailed to me daily. Usually, it doesn't contain anything worth looking at. Today, it produced something, though. 

There is an entry: 

```
<hostname> kernel log messages:
+++ /tmp/security.9EOlCxFM      2012-05-09 03:01:07.000000000 +0200
```

Does this require any action on my behalf? And what does it mean?


----------

